# Looking for a specific bbq sauce recipe...



## Workaholic (Apr 19, 2022)

I'm looking for a fairly specific sauce recipe, that had been over on the old Smoke Ring forums.  I found it late last week, but didn't screen shot or copy it.  Went to grab it today, so I could get it made for ribs tomorrow.  And the forum is now gone.  Don't know who posted it, but, I know it was posted in 2009.  It was a cherry rootbeer BBQ sauce.  From what I can remember of it, it had:
1 can of root beer
14-16 Oz cherry preserves
1 can of tomato paste
2-3 (4?) Cloves of garlic

The results other than to blend it together, and then reduce it but half in a non reactive pan, I can't remember.  I think it also had:
1/4 (1/2?) C brown sugar or honey
Paprika
Either onion or onion powder
Chili powder
Cayenne Pepper
Vinegar- apple cider or Balsalmic?

Any one by chance know this recipe and could post it for me?  I'd appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 19, 2022)

I can't help ya but I'll bump it up for you so maybe someone else can. But I will say it sounds like you have a pretty good start on the recipe so you might have to start experimenting. Just remember to add small amounts...you can always add more but you can't take it out.

Good luck!
Ryan


----------



## zwiller (Apr 19, 2022)

Not used to searching on it but try this: https://web.archive.org/web/2021040.../forum/viewforum.php?f=13&topicdays=0&start=0


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 19, 2022)

zwiller said:


> Not used to searching on it but try this: https://web.archive.org/web/2021040.../forum/viewforum.php?f=13&topicdays=0&start=0



You are absolutely amazing.  Found the one I want.  Screen shot attached


----------



## 1MoreFord (Apr 20, 2022)

Any chance you could provide a copy and pastable version or tell us how to search the Smoke Ring after you find the website.
TIA


----------



## zwiller (Apr 21, 2022)

LAST post...  LOL

Cherry Rootbeer BBQ Sauce

Ingredients:
16-18 ounces cherry preserves
6 ozs tomato paste
5-8 whole garlic cloves, peeled and trimmed
1/3 Cup brown sugar, packed
� Cup honey
� cup ancho chili powder (or other high-quality mild chili powder)
2 Tbsps Worcestershire
3 Tbsps onion powder
2 tsps cumin
1 tsp ground ginger
1 tsp black pepper, finely ground
1 tsp sea salt, to taste
� tsp ground cayenne pepper (or to desired heat)

1, 12 oz can rootbeer (divided in half) (do not use diet RB)

3 Tbsps apple cider vinegar


Preparation:
Puree first 13 ingredients in blender with � of the root beer and blend until very smooth.   Pour liquid into large non-reactive sauce pan or stock pot and bring to a boil.   Reduce heat to low and allow to simmer for 30 minutes.   Add in the remaining root beer and vinegar and simmer for another 10 minutes.   Allow to cool before pouring into container.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 21, 2022)

I think the ? is either 1/2 but could be 1/4


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 22, 2022)

Pretty sure it's half...  and that is the one I was looking for.  Amazing on ribs


----------

